
C-mera – Lisp syntax with C semantics - lukego
https://github.com/kiselgra/c-mera
======
vnorilo
There's also xtlang by Andrew Sorensen [1], which layers s-exprs, macros and
closures with static types on a low level machine model with C-like semantics
(LLVM IR).

[1]
[https://extemporelang.github.io/docs/reference/types/](https://extemporelang.github.io/docs/reference/types/)

------
antisemiotic
At a first glance seems similar to Carp [1] and Scopes [2].

[1] [https://github.com/carp-lang/Carp](https://github.com/carp-lang/Carp)

[2]
[https://bitbucket.org/duangle/scopes/wiki/Home](https://bitbucket.org/duangle/scopes/wiki/Home)

~~~
lukego
I see it as more similar to cl-cpp-generator ([https://github.com/plops/cl-
cpp-generator](https://github.com/plops/cl-cpp-generator)). It's not a new
programming language: it's a Lisp surface syntax for C that inherits Lisp
metaprogramming capabilities.

------
jdmoreira
Interesting! I see potencial here for using this as the last step in a x to C
transpiler.

~~~
lukego
Yes. I see this as interesting if you want to generate human readable
idiomatic C code as the backend of a transpiler for a DSL. That's different to
most of the other links being posted on this thread.

------
ape4
The worst of both worlds

------
mruts
This reminds me of a macro language in CL that attempted to be a Turing
complete replacement for the C pre-processor. It worked really well actually,
but this project seems to be similar but better.

------
register
Is there anybody that has experience with any of these? I have tried to play
for a day or so both with xtlang and Scopes and was disappointed. At the time
when I tried Scopes it was not even clear how to properly manage memory. In
the case of xtlang I wasn't able to hot swap a function definition at runtime
and I didn't understand whether it was me doing something wrong or rather this
capability was completely missing from the language.

~~~
vnorilo
I'm no xtlang expert, but I've seen first hand Andrew and others hotswapping
functions on the go, so it is definitely supported. Ben Swift [1] is the guy
who has written a lot of the guides and documentation, and when I met him he
was really friendly and approachable.

[1] [https://cecs.anu.edu.au/people/ben-
swift](https://cecs.anu.edu.au/people/ben-swift)

------
divs1210
There's also Dale [1].

[1] [https://github.com/tomhrr/dale](https://github.com/tomhrr/dale)

